# DADGAD Resources?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a pretty decent fingerstyle player in standard tuning, so now I've decided that its time to try DADGAD tuning. I'm looking for recommendations for resources. Any suggestions?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are a few

Celtic Guitar Forum

Acoustic Fingerstyle Guitar

Simon Fox DADGAD page highly recommended!

Han's DADGAD page a great place for chord charts

The pages I posted have links that should keep you entertained for quite some time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good list ronmac.

It may be obvious, but listen to as much dadgad music as you can. I had the privilege of attending a Pierre Bensusan workshop and concert (saw him again a few years later). He's the real deal. 

Other notable dadgad players: Brooks Williams, Bill Mize, Phil Keaggy, Lawrence Juber, Adrian Legg, Peppino D'Agostino, David Surette, Jim Earp, Julie Henigan, John Renbourn, Martin Simpson, Michael Hedges, Davey Graham, Phil Cooper, Bert Jansch, Nic Jones, Tony McManus.

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! Any book recommendations?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pierre Bensusan's books are good.

http://www.pierrebensusan.com/index.php?newlang=english

http://www.pierrebensusan.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=107

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers! I just downloaded a couple of free PDFs from his site - should keep me busy for a bit!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I just began "Understanding DADGAD" book by Doug Youg. Interesting progressive approach.

Also DVDs of Artie Traum on Homespun videos.

Finally, Al Petteway DVDs may also help.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not on this video--but I have a live recording where he tells of being at a guitar clinic where DADGAD was discussed and abotu hwo you cna't play jazz in DADGAD--and he agrees--but then plays this, in DADGAD:


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are a few tunes I've done in DADGAD over the years:

Michael Hedges - Ragamuffin

The Tea Party – The Badger

Andy McKee – Drifting

Emiliana Torrini – Nothing Brings Me Down


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to see my old thread brought back to life!

I now play a bunch of tunes in altered tuning. My staple DADGAD tunes are:
Sleepytime - Alex DeGrassi
'Tis So Sweet to Trust in Jesus - arr: Pete Huttlinger
and
Night Fishing - Simon Fox


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I finished Artie Traum videos : Found there an interesting Skip James' Blues...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Only ever used it to learn Kasmir by Led Zepp. Figured out how to play it in drop D and never went back.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Just finished listening to Al Petteway's DVD "Blues Guitar Arrangememts in DADGAD Tuning" (Homespun) :
Very interesting and instructive ! He explains his interpretations of different styles (Johnson to Doc Watson) in different keys.

Also quite finished reading the book I mentioned : theory with practical examples.

Have to put all this stuff to practice now... ;-)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

zontar said:


> It's not on this video--but I have a live recording where he tells of being at a guitar clinic where DADGAD was discussed and abotu hwo you cna't play jazz in DADGAD--and he agrees--but then plays this, in DADGAD:


Artie Traum, who also played jazz, says DADGAD could help play jazz.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

DADGAD is one of my retirement projects. When I listen to many of the practitioners, I know I need a clear mind and a fair bit of free time.


----------

